#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-09
<Xzhx> :
<Xzhx> ?
<HugoKuo__> 請問各位前輩所知道的Router HA solution 
<BlueT_> 咳咳
 * BlueT_ 好久沒出聲
#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-10
<DreamerC> o.o
<HugoKuo__> ubuntu-tw 很不熱門
<legnaleurc> 大家都在掛網嘛
<HugoKuo__> 我想式的
<HugoKuo__> 有人對Linux Router 做HA 有研究嗎
<legnaleurc> 我沒有 ...
<extraymond> 大家軟體中心的review and rating功能都是好的嗎？
<extraymond> 我只看得到自己的
<extraymond> 有一點自high好無聊...
<rick__> 什麼是軟體 中心?
<nokia3g> 你好
<nokia3g> :~
#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-11
<tomcheng76> 安安, 請問你們更新了11.04沒有? 我發覺越來越不想更新了..每一次更新都一大堆問題. 又沒有時間...新版gnome介面評語更好壞X半, 你們怎麼看 ?
<rick_> 請問大家對 usb uevent 熟不熟啊 ?
<rick_> 我下  dmesg 時有時會看到  usb usb1: uevent 之類的字
<rick_> 本來以為這是開機 時 找 usb 的 動作
<rick_> 結果發 現它會不定期跳出來
<extraymond> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/27584
<extraymond> 大家有空去支持一下吧！讓unity的contact lense 變得更好用！
#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-12
<HugoKuo> 請問ubuntu server 上 大家都用什麼套件來測benchmark 呢
<wen> 有人用 apache2 吗？
<HugoKuo> yes ?
<wen> ？
<jason888> 有人再吗？
<jason888> ubuntu11.04 支持i5-2520M的显卡吗？
#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-13
<duiey> 測試
#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-14
<guest__> 有人嗎？
#ubuntu-tw 2012-05-07
<ccc>  有人吗
<sl__> 請問有人用過 rootstock 做  root filesystem, 但是是用 debian 的 repository 嗎?
<BlueT_> @@
<sl__> QQ
<c__> 谁知道怎么安装声卡驱动
#ubuntu-tw 2012-05-08
<sl__> 結果用 debootstrap 就可以無痛在 ubuntu 裡做 debian 的 root file system QQ
<hugokuo> hi
<hugokuo> 請問 alternate 版本跟desktop 除了 live cd 的部分  還有其他差別否?
<hugokuo> 例如kernel 
<BlueT_> sl__: 賀！ XDDD
<BlueT_> hugokuo: 安裝時的介面不同，可以自訂的選項也較多（比如 btrfs, softraid for / partition 等等），kernel 那些要看你裝的 task 有沒有
<sl__> BlueT_, 結果 nfs boot 時卡在 rc 了QQ....kernel 有成功呼叫 /sbin/init ...結下來不知道卡在哪 ...沒有 login 提示出來
<sl__> 一切都是 armv5 害的 ...本來從 ubuntu 做出來的不支援 armv5
<FourDollars> sl__: http://www.plurk.com/m/p/g8kofk 這個問題嗎？
<sl__> 我沒有 kanru 遇到的那個 error耶
<sl__> 可能是rc2 裡的某個 start 卡住了...我還沒去追...
<sl__> 現在悲傷的是別人給的 fb 在開 console 時都沒畫面...正在 google frambuffer 要支援 fbcon 的話需要寫哪些 callback 或是填哪些 structure
<sl__> 覺得那些能從一堆原始碼裡面了解設計架構的前輩真強啊
<sl__> 我只會 grep 出問題之前吐出來的訊息在哪個 .c 檔裡,  然後進去印一堆 printk....QQ
<hugokuo> BlueT_ , thx
<BlueT_> sl__: 辛苦了！
<sl__> BlueT_, 還蠻好玩的啦...只是一直很好奇強者們到底比自己多了什麼或是少了什麼, 所以看程式碼特別快
<byonk> 多了更多愛!
<sl__> byonk, 愛的宅宅魂嗎
<byonk> 來自 不明的愛
<sl__> 這太難懂了....
<XMLSDK> n1s: you may have mis-passed the RequestContext as [,dictionary] argument
<hugokuo> 請問btrfs 有辦法snapshot 整個 / filesystem 嗎
<hugokuo> 找步道該如何snapshot @ 頂層目錄 ~"~
<BlueT_> hugokuo: btrfs... 我才剛被他搞慘 ~_~
<BlueT_> http://www.plurk.com/p/gaaymo # any idea?
<hugokuo> BlueT_ , 我是實驗性的操作 rollback root filesystem
<hugokuo> 失敗
<hugokuo> 讓小的來深入研究一下  
#ubuntu-tw 2012-05-09
<hugokuo> 12.04 server kernel 是 3.2.0-23-generic  ?
<hit_> anyone around?
<hit_> 有个问题，请大家帮忙。谢啦……
<hit_> 捕获到TCP数据包后，怎么提取其中的IRC命令关键字？
<sl__> hit_, 聽說你可以直接問, 然後等一陣子, 有人知道就會回了
<sl__> 這好難 我不懂 qq
<hit_> 嗯 知道了
<hit_> 大家好，求教
<hit_> 捕获到TCP数据包后，怎么提取其中的IRC命令关键字？
<sl__> hit_, 有沒有可能對 xchat 的 source 跟 irc protocol 可以看出一點方向啊 ?
<hit_> 我使用libpcap捕获的数据包，要过滤出IRC的数据包，然后把命令关键字提取出来
<hit_> 现在只能过滤到TCP 这一层，IRC 不知道怎么过滤，提取关键字也不知道怎么下手。
<hit_> 在网上也没找到相关的资料
<hit> 大家好
<sl__> 午安
#ubuntu-tw 2012-05-10
<byonk> http://youtu.be/rznYifPHxDg
#ubuntu-tw 2012-05-11
<byonk> 有人在玩 the mana world嗎~
#ubuntu-tw 2012-05-12
<biiiiiiili> 有人吗?
<biiiiiiili> 这..
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-06
<GinTonicool> 请帮忙看看，编译出错http://paste.ubuntu.com/5637465/
<skraito> http://0x71.org/2013/05/06/0x71-0day-bash-keylogger-version-2-released-in-the-wild/
<jiangfuqiao> W: GPG 错误：http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-proposed Release: 下列签名无效： BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<jiangfuqiao> 怎么解决啊
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-07
 * skraito http://0x71.org/2013/05/07/god-is-our-refuge-why-live-without-god-for-jesus-christ-love-us-so-much-come-o-come/
<Guest82491> hello
<chaki> hello
<skraito> hi all
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-08
<skraito> i would like to invite taiwanese to join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71 anyone interested ?
<hugokuo> ??
<hugokuo> ??????
<hugokuo> ???Nagios ???????
<hugokuo> Client host ??????agent,  ???Nagios? check_disk ????client ??disk ?? , ?????????
<hugokuo> ????snmp ?client ?
<sacrificetofree> 请问,哪种编辑器带自动补全功能啊
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-09
<zhenbeiju> byonk, ~~
<byonk> @@
<zhenbeiju> 你真的好像24小时在线
<byonk> 剛好在線而以
<zhenbeiju> ..
<zhenbeiju> 每次我在线的时候..
<Xen1> hello
<hugokuo> ??
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-10
<skraito>  anyone wanna join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71 ?
<skraito>  anyone wanna join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71 ?
<skraito>  anyone wanna join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71 ?
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-11
<skraito>  anyone wanna join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71 ?
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-12
<jadonh> 我的位置： 龜山鄉, 台灣
<jadonh> Oops
#ubuntu-tw 2014-05-08
<circ-user-9o57J> .
#ubuntu-tw 2014-05-10
<DreamerC> 誰在跟 RMS 泡茶?
#ubuntu-tw 2015-05-05
<JingPing> 话说ubuntu可以运行windows应用程序吗？
#ubuntu-tw 2015-05-07
<rick_> Hi 大家, 請問為什麼　14.04.2 的 EOL 時間比　14.04.1 早啊?　https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
#ubuntu-tw 2017-05-11
<fishtw> 早安 各位，新手報到
#ubuntu-tw 2017-05-12
<fishtw> 早上好，各位
#ubuntu-tw 2018-05-12
<hey_there_> THE L0DE RADIO HOUR IS LIVE HTTP://YOUTUBE.COM/L0DE/LIVE CALL IN NOW @ 315-505-4666 IRC.EFNET.ORG #LRH
<hey_there_>  THE L0DE RADIO HOUR IS LIVE HTTP://YOUTUBE.COM/L0DE/LIVE CALL IN NOW @ 315-505-4666 IRC.EFNET.ORG #LRH
<hey_there_>  THE L0DE RADIO HOUR IS LIVE HTTP://YOUTUBE.COM/L0DE/LIVE CALL IN NOW @ 315-505-4666 IRC.EFNET.ORG #LRH
<hey_there_>  THE L0DE RADIO HOUR IS LIVE HTTP://YOUTUBE.COM/L0DE/LIVE CALL IN NOW @ 315-505-4666 IRC.EFNET.ORG #LRH
<hey_there_> s8321414 Lin-Buo-Ren AndrewLee RJHsiao rich1iu AceLan gaod tai271828 BestSteve woodrows1en czchen ChanServ FourDollars a0000778 DreamerC NewCliCker MLChen ubuntulog komugi chihchun_afk StanleyHsiao_ nyli n5mPoor cswang wcpan tsung Hellosun clode___________ exc3pt1on YChao_ cibs ko_lo
#ubuntu-tw 2020-05-05
<xinyi2> hello
